# Your Hair Growing Tips?



## pinksugar (Jun 8, 2007)

Im going to grow my hair to about bum length

What are your tips for keeping it as healthy as possible while I'm doing this? The bottom 2 or so inches is quite dry, because i'm growing out a perm.

Should I get it trimmed frequently?

I'm just interested in what you'd do to get your hair in the healthiest condition possible?


----------



## Ashley (Jun 8, 2007)

I think you should get it trimmed about every month or so. How long is your hair now?

I've always wanted to grow my hair out very long but I always end up cutting it when at my waist.


----------



## pinksugar (Jun 8, 2007)

at the moment it's probably...an inch past shoulder level. Maybe 2 inches?


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Jun 8, 2007)

i say get it trimmed every 3 months, just cause if you avoid heat styling and dying your ends wont get to fried, and if you want to grow it you wont want to cut of everything you just grew.

also make sure you have a good hair stylist, one you trust cause a lot of people have situations when they are trying to grow there hair long where hte stylist cuts of more than they want.

i am also curently trying to gro my hair out it is about chin length and i want to get it to bra strap length


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 9, 2007)

I am going to start taking Biotin - its Vitamin B7.

Apparently there are studies done that people with really brittle nails can benefit for Biotin. I am going to take 1000mcg starting July for one year. If I don't see any improvement, I'll have to think of something else.

I just started using coconut oil. My hair definately feels softer.

See thread "Pure Creamed Coconut".

God luck growing your hair - long hair is beautiful!


----------



## luxotika (Jun 9, 2007)

Mine is about 5 or so inches from my waist. The only problem I have with it is it's really hard to comb through when it is wet because it gets so snarly. The only thing I have found that works when I comb through it is Biolage products. I don't trim it as often as pepole say you should. If I do think I need a trim, I do it myself. I hate spending money to get a 1/4 inch cut off when I could've done a better job at home! Good luck and keep us posted!


----------



## greeneyedangel (Jun 10, 2007)

1 thing that helped me was easing up on the heating tools. What I did was only style my hair on the weekend to go out. During the week at work it would always be up in a pony or bun. I would so treatments and use heavy conditioners during the week when I know I didnt have to style (and didnt care if they weighed down my hair).

I eat tons of protein, take a multivitamin, and just started taking GNC's Hair , Skin, and Nails Formula. My hair has come alongg way in the last yr!


----------



## hollyxann (Jun 10, 2007)

i too am working on growing my hair out. its about shoulder length now and i want it much much longer. ive asked a few people and here are the things ive learned/heard

1. vitamins; mainly biotin or a hair, nails, skin vitamin. but definitely a vitamin with a good amount of biotin in it.

2. try avoiding heating tools

3. protein is good

4. get trims regularly [about every 3 months]

and last but not least someone suggested mane n tail shampoo &amp; conditioner. not sure about this one but i figure im willing to try anything.


----------



## pinksugar (Jun 10, 2007)

haha, hollyxann, I know how you feel! I'm up to try anything that will help it grow! I want it to be super healthy at that length! good luck for all you girls trying to grow it! I'll keep me posted and you keep me posted too, lol


----------



## ivette (Jun 10, 2007)

it should be trimmed every 8-12 weeks imho


----------



## Lia (Jun 10, 2007)

You can also use products to help your roots - oils and that kind of stuff - people say that coconut oil is good, as well as jojoba oil and etc... Also there's people who say that silicone-based products don't work as well since they'd be only covering the damage instead of fixing them, but everything in life is a matter of trial and error

You can also search around the internet about specific long hair treatment


----------



## c a r m e n (Jun 10, 2007)

i have the same problem.. i dunno why but my hair doesn't want to grow past my bra straps maybe it's genetic but either way i've started taking better care of my hair so i won't have to trim it so often..you should use a mask once a week it does wonders especially if u heatstyle, use good quality conditioner and shampoo i use Fredric Fekai (sp?)..don't expose it to chlorine, use spf leave in conditioner when summer comes along etc.


----------



## magosienne (Jun 11, 2007)

yes, trim your hair frequently, every2-3 months. make sure you condition your hair, especially the ends that can get dry so easily. avoid any heating tools. try to brush your hair with a comb instead of a brush as it can damage the ends.


----------



## NatalieRose (Jun 11, 2007)

when i had hip-length hair(and while growing it out) i wore a lot of updo's to protect it. don't brush when wet, try to shampoo less frequently. no heat.


----------



## bananamuffins (Jun 12, 2007)

keep it moisturised with hair treatments etc and use as little heat on it as possible. coconut oil applied to the ends as a hot oil treatment works well for me. i've been trying to grow my hair out after cutting it into a bob - last week i got tired of waiting and got hair extensions, but they are soooo high maintenance i just wanna take them out. nothing beats real hair.


----------



## pinksugar (Jun 12, 2007)

lol totally.. the bad thing is, you know those people who have long hair and everyone is like omg she needs to cut that it looks skankish! I dont want to be one of THOSE people... it's a fine line, ladies! a FINE LINE


----------



## clwkerric (Jun 12, 2007)

I would just have it trimmed regularly. I find that if I get my hair trimmed regularly it grows like crazy!!


----------



## hollyxann (Jun 12, 2007)

Originally Posted by *pinksugar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif lol totally.. the bad thing is, you know those people who have long hair and everyone is like omg she needs to cut that it looks skankish! I dont want to be one of THOSE people... it's a fine line, ladies! a FINE LINE






so have layers put into it too or something like that. maybe that will help de-skankafi the look. bc i know what you mean. definitely dont wanna do the "skank" look. lol.


----------



## Nox (Jun 14, 2007)

Rosie, I am also in the quest to grow my hair out. My first goal is a solid waist length, which I am on track to achieve by the end of this year.

My ultimate goal is "classic length", which is mid-way distance between your head and the floor.

There is a nice forum that I like to lurk on called "LongHairCommunity.com".

You should really check it out. Those ladies (and gents) are really serious about their hair growth and some of them have achieved breath taking lengths of hair. It really is inspiring, you should go take a look over there!


----------



## cintamay (Jun 14, 2007)

Vitamins can promote healthy hair growth

Flaxseed oil

Silica

Zinc

Omega 3,6, &amp; 9

These also help your skin and nails too.


----------



## topdogg (Jun 14, 2007)

I agree about the Flax seed oil, I notice my hair goes through faster and longer 'growth spurts' (I really dont know what to call it)






Nox - Thanks for the website! I am interseted in growing my hair too, can't wait to read all the info there


----------



## reemoo (Jun 15, 2007)

all the tips about trimming and less heat and vitamin are what I'm doing right now also to grow out my hair.. but you should also use oil treatments once a week


----------



## kellianne76 (Jul 23, 2007)

These are good ideas.


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Jul 23, 2007)

the best advice i can give is to go to The Long Hair Community and look at there tips. They give a ton of advice for growing hair and all types of hair things.

i dont do all the stuff they say but some of the stuff like the sugar scrub seems to work well.


----------



## PeachTea (Jul 23, 2007)

The main thing that's working for me is minimal heat!


----------



## Bec688 (Jul 23, 2007)

My hair is down to my butt. Whilst growing it, get regular trims and use deep conditioning treatments. The fine line you are talking about, all comes down to what the ends of your hair look like. Once you've got it long, you need to keep the ends trimmed, otherwise it's starts looking a bit ratty, every couple of weeks or so. I also find, styling can make the world of difference when you have long hair ,sometimes all you need to do is run your straightener through or blow dry, otherwise it can tend to look ratty.

It takes commitment to have long hair



Good luck with the growing!


----------



## Daniella (Jul 23, 2007)

I think it's alot of fun to read about haircare for long hair.I'm growing my hair to terminal length.


----------



## LilLinds (Jul 24, 2007)

I grew my hair out about two years ago, and what really helped me were frequent trims (no more than 1"-1.5" every 8-10 wks), and limiting my heat styling time. My hair looks hideous if I don't blowdry, but I found that if I just dried the roots and left the ends to air dry most days, it kept them from looking so parched. Hope this helps!


----------



## lajolicapricorn (Jul 26, 2007)

Flaxseed Oil, MSM, and Biotin are good for aiding in hair growth.


----------



## emih19 (Jul 26, 2007)

-moisturise

-dont brush your hair...use a comb

-please be low on the heat

-protect those ends cus they are older and the more you expose them the dryer they can get


----------



## Momo (Jul 28, 2007)

Ditto on the coconut oil!


----------



## kitty_l (Aug 1, 2007)

trim hair every three months, use treatments, lots of fish and nuts is good for hair.


----------



## Annatastic (Aug 3, 2007)

If you want bum length hair then you shouldn't be heat styling, perming, colouring or anything. If parts of your hair are damaged you must cut off all damage because when the hair is long it will look limp and dead. Also get a trim every 2 months or so to keep split ends and damage at bay. Keep hair healthy by using a clarifying shampoo weekly or every 2 weeks. Then use a hair mask after clarifying.

-Anna-


----------



## atractive lady (Aug 7, 2007)

intresting


----------



## joongielove (Aug 14, 2007)

Cut it every month, 2 months or so.

Then just shampoo and condition? =/ I dunno.


----------



## Sarah89 (Aug 14, 2007)

Can't think of much else than protien which has already been mentioned a few times,

so I would definatly reccommend a bag of peanuts a day ontop of your normal diet - thats the easiest way to go about increasing your protien intake.


----------



## SweetLykSuga (Aug 18, 2007)

my hair dresser told me I should get it trimmed every 6 weeks for so, seems to work ok my hair has grown about 2 inchs in 3 months


----------



## kayluv (Aug 20, 2007)

Make sure to give your hair a good balance of moisture and protein.


----------



## KellyB (Aug 20, 2007)

My hair is to my butt and honestly.....I wash it everyday and use a GOOD conditioner. I might blow dry it once a month. I think It's been staying away from the drier and irons that have kept mine healthy cuz I only get it trimmed twice a year.


----------



## sushi-gal (Aug 24, 2007)

These are what I have tried and now my hair is to my butt.

-Trim only once or twice a year (I agree with Kelly1965rn)

-Use good quality of shampoo you can buy from natural shop

-Scalp massage sometimes

I need to use blow dryer all the time. but if I hadn't, my hair would have grown much quicker I guess?


----------



## gwaihir (Sep 25, 2007)

A good hairdresser than really understands you does wonders... I'm growing out a pixie cut, and have found that finding someone who understands your definition of a 'trim' can be a godsend.


----------



## Noir Sakura (Sep 27, 2007)

I'm growing my hair out from near bald (cut my hair down to 1 1/2 inch in April) and the things that I have helped the most are

1) Frequent moisturizing and hot oil treatments. When hair is properly moisturized and lubricated, you don't have to rip a comb or brush to get tangles out.

2) Avoiding heat. I do not blow dry, flat iron or anything like that and my hair has definitely thanked me for it.

3) Protecting the ends. I rarely wear my hair out. When the ends of the hair are out or down, they are being exposed to drying conditions or rubbing against clothes and causing friction.

4) Not trimming. Hair only grows 1/2 inch per month so getting it trimmed or cut more than twice a year to me is too drastic. Unless your hair is constantly being damaged, I don't see the point of trimming healthy ends.


----------



## chocobon (Sep 27, 2007)

Originally Posted by *B_Phlyy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I'm growing my hair out from near bald (cut my hair down to 1 1/2 inch in April) and the things that I have helped the most are
1) Frequent moisturizing and hot oil treatments. When hair is properly moisturized and lubricated, you don't have to rip a comb or brush to get tangles out.

2) Avoiding heat. I do not blow dry, flat iron or anything like that and my hair has definitely thanked me for it.

3) Protecting the ends. I rarely wear my hair out. When the ends of the hair are out or down, they are being exposed to drying conditions or rubbing against clothes and causing friction.

4) Not trimming. Hair only grows 1/2 inch per month so getting it trimmed or cut more than twice a year to me is too drastic. Unless your hair is constantly being damaged, I don't see the point of trimming healthy ends.

 Ditto I agree,this is a great thread thnx for the tips from everyone!!


----------

